# Sticky  Swole Troll's "It's not that difficult" series (first cycle management)



## swole troll

*PLEASE KEEP ALL QUESTIONS REGARDING TOPICS IN THE RELEVANT INDIVIDUAL THREADS*
this thread is designed merely as quick access

So here it is guys

my series of threads designed to take you from knowing little to nothing about proper usage of PED's and ancillaries all the way through a cycle and post cycle therapy in what I believe to be the most efficient and safe way of doing so, all consolidated into one thread of three links for easy access

Please don't assume that the title is all that the thread contains, there is lots of slightly off topic but still relevant information to running a cycle, using AI's and running a PCT to kick start the recovery process at the end of it

also even if you feel you have all the information you need, if you've made it this far then please have a look through the threads below as you may learn a thing or two that you previously overlooked

First steroid cycle -









First steroid cycle... It's not that difficult


In bold is the crucial information although i advise reading entire post Due to the amount of people that have messaged me personally regarding first cycle advise or critique my first cycle after having read my 'PCT... It's not that difficult' thread (linked at bottom of page) I thought i'd...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





Controlling E2 on cycle -









Controlling E2... It's actually a little difficult


This one is far from clear cut, all I'm providing with this thread is some information for you to go off and experiment with the amount of AI / aromatase inhibitor you require on cycle, I will also loosely cover SERM's or selective estrogen receptor modulators for use in gynecomastia prevention...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





Post cycle therapy -









PCT... It's not that difficult


In bold is the crucial information although i advise reading entire post This has been done and stickied before but I get asked on a near enough daily basis by those planning their first cycle or more worryingly those who have already started their first cycle "what should i do for pct?" or...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





*to reiterate please do not post your questions on the topics listed above in this thread, post them in the threads: 

steroid dosage, timing, compound ect - "First steroid cycle" thread

aromatase inhibitor, SERM's (for use in gyno prevention) dopamine agonists ect - "Controlling E2" thread

SERM's, HCG, OTC counter supps that may assist in recovery ect - "PCT" thread*

if we can keep them in the relevant threads then i feel it will have a broader outreach with consolidated information plus it will keep the clutter of this thread to a minimum

feel free to post any off topic questions and comments down below


----------



## Wallis

It'll be a long while before I do a cycle but I've read these and bookmarked for reference. Great info. Cheers


----------



## MBR

Good work fella.


----------



## meekdown

great info, wrote by a very helpful and very well informed person! Bravo for taking the time to do this for people mate, your help when I was going through pct and trying to conceive was priceless and helped me a huge amount, well done again


----------



## Mogadishu

Seems like the mods having a hard time putting this or anything else into "sticky/important". It would eliminate 200 threads regarding this.


----------



## swole troll

meekdown said:


> great info, wrote by a very helpful and very well informed person! Bravo for taking the time to do this for people mate, your help when I was going through pct and trying to conceive was priceless and helped me a huge amount, well done again


 glad to hear it

I'm toying with the idea of putting up a steroid and fertility thread on how to best preserve and rectify

my aim when making these threads was as mogadishu put it to eliminate the abundance of threads people had to trawl through to get an understanding of how to best look after themselves when taking or after having taken performance enhancing drugs

out of the threads and private messages I most commonly get: "critique my cycle" "how much and what AI do I need?" "does my PCT look okay?" I'd say that the fourth most common is something along the lines of "help I've been on blast and cruise for X amount of time and I cant get my partner pregnant"

I wont include it in this series of threads if I do make one but given the nature of the topic some guys can get a bit shy about asking publicly so its probably the most common one I get asked about via private message and if I do put out a thread on steroids and fertility that I can copy and paste then people can have a read through and ask questions in private message if they're unsure of anything that they don't want to ask publicly

obviously not going to name any names but from scrolling through my PM's and thinking back there are numerous members of this forum that have asked me for advice on regaining their fertility even though a lot of it is out there people like the info put into easy to digest threads rather than general conversation where the answers may or may not crop up


----------



## meekdown

swole troll said:


> glad to hear it
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of putting up a steroid and fertility thread on how to best preserve and rectify
> 
> my aim when making these threads was as mogadishu put it to eliminate the abundance of threads people had to trawl through to get an understanding of how to best look after themselves when taking or after having taken performance enhancing drugs
> 
> out of the threads and private messages I most commonly get: "critique my cycle" "how much and what AI do I need?" "does my PCT look okay?" I'd say that the fourth most common is something along the lines of "help I've been on blast and cruise for X amount of time and I cant get my partner pregnant"
> 
> I wont include it in this series of threads if I do make one but given the nature of the topic some guys can get a bit shy about asking publicly so its probably the most common one I get asked about via private message and if I do put out a thread on steroids and fertility that I can copy and paste then people can have a read through and ask questions in private message if they're unsure of anything that they don't want to ask publicly
> 
> obviously not going to name any names but from scrolling through my PM's and thinking back there are numerous members of this forum that have asked me for advice on regaining their fertility even though a lot of it is out there people like the info put into easy to digest threads rather than general conversation where the answers may or may not crop up


 I completley agree, anything you can do to make it as simple and as easy to access for people the better, also the fact that you have written it up will carry a lot of weight with it, then you have done as much as you can to help people, if they choose to heed your advice and help great, if not that's up too them, all I know is that without your help and advice and a few others I would have struggled and second guessed myself for months


----------



## crawleytown

Brilliant stuff! Would be particularly interested in the fertility one.


----------



## Wiganlad26

swole troll said:


> glad to hear it
> 
> *I'm toying with the idea of putting up a steroid and fertility thread on how to best preserve and rectify *
> 
> my aim when making these threads was as mogadishu put it to eliminate the abundance of threads people had to trawl through to get an understanding of how to best look after themselves when taking or after having taken performance enhancing drugs
> 
> out of the threads and private messages I most commonly get: "critique my cycle" "how much and what AI do I need?" "does my PCT look okay?" I'd say that the fourth most common is something along the lines of "help I've been on blast and cruise for X amount of time and I cant get my partner pregnant"
> 
> I wont include it in this series of threads if I do make one but given the nature of the topic some guys can get a bit shy about asking publicly so its probably the most common one I get asked about via private message and if I do put out a thread on steroids and fertility that I can copy and paste then people can have a read through and ask questions in private message if they're unsure of anything that they don't want to ask publicly
> 
> obviously not going to name any names but from scrolling through my PM's and thinking back there are numerous members of this forum that have asked me for advice on regaining their fertility even though a lot of it is out there people like the info put into easy to digest threads rather than general conversation where the answers may or may not crop up


 Please do! I would be very interested in reading this. The other threads have been superb. Even after 5+ cycles I have still learned alot from the E2 and PCT ones. Thanks alot!


----------



## Gymbot

Would be appreciated, if you could .... You're a boon to this site @swole troll. A good man for taking the time to put up the threads [you have so far] which I and many have found to useful to referencing back to..... I've been > learning>>>reference back to your "It's not that difficult" series >>learning more>>referencing back to the series ... Have found the clarity of the series + asking questions on forum a great combination to learn from, considering I knew nothing 2month ago. Thanks again


----------



## Acidreflux

Now all we have to do is find gear that's dosed correctly and doesn't have unknown substances in it...


----------



## swole troll

Gymbot said:


> Would be appreciated, if you could .... You're a boon to this site @swole troll. A good man for taking the time to put up the threads [you have so far] which I and many have found to useful to referencing back to..... I've been > learning>>>reference back to your "It's not that difficult" series >>learning more>>referencing back to the series ... Have found the clarity of the series + asking questions on forum a great combination to learn from, considering I knew nothing 2month ago. Thanks again


 tbh i did give it some thought but anything i posted would just be echoing a lot of the information myself and others have put out in the past and it wouldnt make for a very big thread as fertility isnt really that tricky a topic, you have a handful of substances you can blast or completely come off and try it that way

its much like recovery of test in that it will just take time so many look for a insta fix when there isnt really one, you take your meds and wait it out.

i dont have data to back this up but ive heard the number being 3 months of a solid protocol before you will be able to recover sperm back to your full potential of volume and quality

i'll link a few sources below:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/292172-my-fertility-log/?page=1&do=embed


----------



## Gymbot

An interesting video, thanks ..... didn't know these places existed ... made me laugh at 09:33 , good sound effects lol


----------



## swole troll

here's a couple bonus threads that covers training, food, supplements and drugs and how most are really over complicating it all









Stop looking for the secret... It's not that difficult


In response to the many threads I'm either tagged in or stumble across on exercise selection, macro layout and drug or supplement stacks i figured I'd nip it all in the bud for those that are searching for the secret as the real secret to success in your chosen endeavor is genetics genetics...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk













Creating your own program... It's not that difficult


Right so this will be a lengthy one but this is a lengthy topic in this guide I'm going to go over some basic programming information for a 'powerbuilding or hypertrophy specific' approach. Now you cannot exclusively train for either size or strength to any notable degree hence I included...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## DWcycles

Great piece of work! Gonna be an amazing night time read! Thank you for sending me your way @swole troll


----------



## swole troll

another one for you lads

I've taught you how to damage your body
well here's how to limit that damage









Managing your health on cycle... It's not that...


There is a caveat to the title of this one; 'It's not that difficult' provided you adhere to the advice I'm about to give however there is obviously a point of strictly damage control as you try to balance excessive goals with health that out the way, let's get to it so firstly I want to...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## JHMuscle

swole troll said:


> I'm toying with the idea of putting up a steroid and fertility thread on how to best preserve and rectify


 I'm 42 years old , and I don't have or want kids.

Short of getting a vasectomy, can you do a thread on how to completely f**k up your fertility?


----------



## swole troll

JHMuscle said:


> I'm 42 years old , and I don't have or want kids.
> 
> Short of getting a vasectomy, can you do a thread on how to completely f**k up your fertility?


 either your partner needs a tubal ligation or you need a vasectomy

steroids are a poor form of contraceptive

you can also look into triptorelin
in a study dosed at 11mg every 3 months triptorelin caused complete chemical castration in 123 of 126 subjects


----------



## Sasnak

swole troll said:


> steroids are a poor form of contraceptive


 Whilst I'm no expert it would appear that Spermatogenesis and testosterone production are two different animals. I've a mate who never used gear but was lacking in swimmers. He and his wife got there eventually with IVF. I know a bloke who fathered 3 on cycle. There's a good chance that some men are blaming past steroid use as to why they cannot knock their Mrs up. It's entirely possible that they might have been struggling to produce quality sperm before they used.

As you say, steroids are about as effective as the withdrawal method when it comes to contraception.


----------



## PsychedUp

Sasnak said:


> Whilst I'm no expert it would appear that Spermatogenesis and testosterone production are two different animals. I've a mate who never used gear but was lacking in swimmers. He and his wife got there eventually with IVF. I know a bloke who fathered 3 on cycle. There's a good chance that some men are blaming past steroid use as to why they cannot knock their Mrs up. It's entirely possible that they might have been struggling to produce quality sperm before they used.
> 
> As you say, steroids are about as effective as the withdrawal method when it comes to contraception.


 I'm proof of that; we conceived while I was on a cruise, having finished a heavy blast only a few weeks before. Although I do consider myself lucky, I think gears effect on fertility is largely, although not completely, overblown.


----------



## swole troll

just trying to consolidate all these guides into this quick access thread

dealing with acid reflux:









Swole Troll's guide to dealing with acid reflux


TLDR? jog on and enjoy your acid reflux, everything below is relevant to fixing your problem without medication that has nasty long term side effects So you spicy bastards for the last 6 months I've suffered from acid reflux that was brought on by a tren cycle and then my weight and diet...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





dealing with oral steroid hepatotoxicity:









Swole Troll's guide to dealing with oral hepatotoxicity


as promised for those that follow my log how i overcame the 'external' negative side effects of oral hepatotoxicity just to put in some context i was on my FINAL try at harsh orals (anything other than anavar) as the side effects in the past have hit me full force and made my life unbearable...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## rukus123

I started my first cycle of testosterone ethanate and I injected only 400mg once. Now I'm thinking if I wanna do it or I should stop before is too late and they close the gyms. I can stop without any PCT? I guess 400mg test didn't affect so much and I can stop for now.


----------



## swole troll

rukus123 said:


> I started my first cycle of testosterone ethanate and I injected only 400mg once. Now I'm thinking if I wanna do it or I should stop before is too late and they close the gyms. I can stop without any PCT? I guess 400mg test didn't affect so much and I can stop for now.


 my advice is to not run a cycle right now given the current food, gym and virus situation and yes don't use any PCT, just stop and you will recover fine.


----------



## 92917

I know this is years old but massive thanks To you @swole troll All The above have been extremely informative and a good read. :thumb

So many peoples questions Would be answered if they took the time to read this. Thanks again!


----------



## mark22

Hey @swole trollany views on sub q, I guess old-school against it but you seem yo work the best ways out. I thought I might lose hair but lost none atover5oo.i thing knothinfkng but the theory seems sound.

Ok so cost ain't a real problem to me others here must have tried it. Maybe my hair don't wanna fall out ANYWAY,got More than years at mo, need my clippers bzck


----------



## swole troll

mark22 said:


> Hey @swole trollany views on sub q, I guess old-school against it but you seem yo work the best ways out. I thought I might lose hair but lost none atover5oo.i thing knothinfkng but the theory seems sound.
> 
> Ok so cost ain't a real problem to me others here must have tried it. Maybe my hair don't wanna fall out ANYWAY,got More than years at mo, need my clippers bzck


 It works but can create unsightly and uncomfortable lumps that can sometimes take weeks to go down.

The method of administration will have no bearing on your hair.

You may just not be genetically predispositioned to MPB.


----------



## swole troll

@mark22 This thread isn't intended as an AMA

I appreciate your questions and feel free to post up a thread and tag me in it but as it states in the OP of this thread:

"*PLEASE KEEP ALL QUESTIONS REGARDING TOPICS IN THE RELEVANT INDIVIDUAL THREADS*
this thread is designed merely as quick access"

Neither of your questions fall into the theme of these threads so please start a new one.

Nothing personal just don't want these cluttered with stray information as it is designed for the new steroid user and a lot to take in as it is.


----------



## Li'l P

swole troll said:


> *PLEASE KEEP ALL QUESTIONS REGARDING TOPICS IN THE RELEVANT INDIVIDUAL THREADS*
> this thread is designed merely as quick access
> 
> So here it is guys
> 
> my series of threads designed to take you from knowing little to nothing about proper usage of PED's and ancillaries all the way through a cycle and post cycle therapy in what I believe to be the most efficient and safe way of doing so, all consolidated into one thread of three links for easy access
> 
> Please don't assume that the title is all that the thread contains, there is lots of slightly off topic but still relevant information to running a cycle, using AI's and running a PCT to kick start the recovery process at the end of it
> 
> also even if you feel you have all the information you need, if you've made it this far then please have a look through the threads below as you may learn a thing or two that you previously overlooked
> 
> First steroid cycle -
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed
> 
> Controlling E2 on cycle -
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267454-controlling-e2-its-actually-a-little-difficult/?do=embed
> 
> Post cycle therapy -
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254358-pct-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed
> 
> *to reiterate please do not post your questions on the topics listed above in this thread, post them in the threads:
> 
> steroid dosage, timing, compound ect - "First steroid cycle" thread
> 
> aromatase inhibitor, SERM's (for use in gyno prevention) dopamine agonists ect - "Controlling E2" thread
> 
> SERM's, HCG, OTC counter supps that may assist in recovery ect - "PCT" thread*
> 
> if we can keep them in the relevant threads then i feel it will have a broader outreach with consolidated information plus it will keep the clutter of this thread to a minimum
> 
> feel free to post any off topic questions and comments down below


Looks like these links no longer work


----------



## swole troll

Li'l P said:


> Looks like these links no longer work


Lost in the update it seems. 

Shame, although they're not entirely inline with my views however many years on we are to me writing them, I put a bit of time into those and have had a lot of good feedback both on here, via DM and people outside of the forum using it for reference.


----------



## Li'l P

swole troll said:


> Lost in the update it seems.
> 
> Shame, although they're not entirely inline with my views however many years on we are to me writing them, I put a bit of time into those and have had a lot of good feedback both on here, via DM and people outside of the forum using it for reference.


Yeh I liked them and wanted to share them. If you find a link though let me know. P


----------



## swole troll

Li'l P said:


> Yeh I liked them and wanted to share them. If you find a link though let me know. P


A lot of pissing about but they should be working now mate.

Let me know if there is any other quick link issues of my guides and I'll try and find the time to sort it out.


----------



## Nihad

thanks for this very helpful

also before starting a cycle do l let me GP know? what blood tests do l need to do before starting?


----------



## swole troll

My fertility thread as promised









Fertility... It's not that difficult


Due to high demand and me being bombarded over the years on what is a concerning subject for many enhanced and naturals alike (although this thread aimed largely at the former) here is as promised the blanket advice I've been giving for years on how to regain, maintain or optimize your...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------

